# BSI IC-Gel trying it out for coral mounting



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I stopped in at Big Show last week and saw they have the IC-Gel super glue. There was a thread on the forum raving about it, so decided to give it a try.

My tank is probably like most tanks, every day you find something has played "rearrange the corals" overnight, and some poor chalice is upside down inside an acan, getting fried. The issue I always have is mounting flat bottomed corals or flat frag plugs.

Not any more! This glue is awesome! I couldn't be happier. I was able to take frags right off their plugs and glue them directly on to the rock work. 10 seconds and it was set.

If something didn't quite grab, just take the glue tube right into the tank and add another spot of glue.

I mounted dendro frags upside down. Tiny chili sponge pieces into crevices in rocks which had been impossible to mount with other epoxies.

I used the accelerant to attach one coral to a piece of rock, and then set the rock into a good location with epoxy.

So now, I am going back in to the tank to see about where I can start to eliminate frag plugs and just have the coral mounted into the rock.

And I'm getting more glue.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I raved about it on both forums. I order it in packs of 10. Just ran out again . Love the tube in the tank trick, and really appreciate the extra tips for when they get plugged.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Man I have been waiting on something like this so desperately. Tired of using epoxys...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me, just ordered 12 more tubes. I go nuts using other glues when I run out.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

goobafish said:


> Thanks for reminding me, just ordered 12 more tubes. I go nuts using other glues when I run out.


Can we use this inside the water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, it actually sets in the water. Doesn't work well with no water. I've never used the accelerator, just a zip tie or a nylon rod to support the colony I glued in. I glued in a few large acro colonies yesterday with just the glue.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

goobafish said:


> Yes, it actually sets in the water. Doesn't work well with no water. I've never used the accelerator, just a zip tie or a nylon rod to support the colony I glued in. I glued in a few large acro colonies yesterday with just the glue.


Wow thts great I definetly will order one soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I use this stuff. Where do you find 10 packs?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I buy them on ebay. The seller that sold 10 packs no longer does, so I buy 4 3 packs and save on shipping.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Bigshow frags sells it for all the people around Hamilton / Toronto. Beanbagfrags will be starting to sell it soon for everyone around London area, just clearing out ecotech glue first. It comes in larger sizes then the tubes too for greater savings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't think you will see it for cheaper then what we sell it for, but let me know if anyone does and I will see if I can match and or beat the price.

You can also buy in bulk on the website. Click on "buy in bulk and save", discounts are applied when you add the items to your cart


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

That's the best glue I have ever used!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've been using it for years. Great for frags of all sorts and with rubbing alcohol, a piece of paper towel...great for sealing up a deep slice on the finger if you don't have access/squeemish to use a suture kit or don't want to sit in the ER for hours.

For the latter, not pretty but effective


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

wtac said:


> I've been using it for years. Great for frags of all sorts and with rubbing alcohol, a piece of paper towel...great for sealing up a deep slice on the finger if you don't have access/squeemish to use a suture kit or don't want to sit in the ER for hours.
> 
> For the latter, not pretty but effective


And my friends all looked at me like I was crazy when I was doing this last month after slicing myself with a scalpel. Works great. I held pressure to keep the wound closed then ran my hand underwater to activate the glue.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Outstanding! 

Where does everyone order from? Is there anyway to avoid the high shipping costs? Cheapest shipping I found was $14.99 and don't want to buy a $100+ worth just to avoid shipping. 

Who sells it locally? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you state your location then one will know what your local is


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Richmond hill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Shipping is free for dry goods order over $150 on Bigshow's site.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The cheapest place you can purchase this glue is from Amazon.com. Its 4.90$ Usd which is about 6.5 a tube Cad. But shipping and duties and tax will make it about the same price as Big Show. You should support Canadian Business so its probably easiest to order a bunch off Bigshow and split shipping with someone.


----------

